

How the secret police tracked my childhood - anon1385
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-26838177

======
w_t_payne
Could you describe the Romanian police officers and security services as
anything other than dedicated professionals? Could you say that they didn't
care about doing their job and enforcing the law?

Even abusive systems can be staffed by good people: An inside perspective can
make the most egregious of abuses seem both trivial and justifiable.

Outside perspectives can also suffer from the same distortions.

The first step is to acknowledge that matters of "Civic Hygiene" (What a
wonderful phrase) are inherently tricky, and initial misconceptions and
missteps are both common and forgivable.

------
Zigurd
For the vast majority of Romanians, or anyone else living in the Soviet
empire, the surveillance state made no detectable difference in the outcome of
their lives. It was conducted under the rule of law. Why be bothered about it?

